# Help My Spend My Money



## Hof8231 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've decided to pursue photography in a very real way. I've found some photographers out at school to shadow/be mentored by, I've talked to the school paper about possibly shooting their football games in the fall, and one of my good friends is letting me sit in on his portrait sessions.

That being said, I want some equipment that I won't have to upgrade for quite some time. I have a few friends willing to help me out with most of my lighting needs so I'm pretty set on that front. What I'm looking for mainly now is a body upgrade and perhaps some new glass.

For the body, I'm torn between the 6d and 5d Mark III (broken record, much?) I know the 5d will be much, much better for sports than the 6 because of the much better focusing system. I know they'll both be great for portraiture. I'm not sure exactly what my greatest interest in photography is yet as I find just about all kinds appealing. However, I think sports and portraiture are the two I enjoy the most. That being the case, would you consider the extra cost justified to have a camera that i know will do everything I need it to do at sporting events? Or should I spend less on the body and hope that the 6d will suffice?

Also, the current lenses I have are:
Sigma 24-70 2.8
Canon 70-200 2.8 IS (140-400 5.6 when I put the 2x on it)
50mm 1.4
85mm 1.8

What I'm thinking is buying the Mark III, the battery grip for it, a GOOD tripod, and some studio lights/mounts/etc. Is there anything else you can think of that would be beneficial to me having? If I'm going to learn this trade, I want to learn it on equipment that I won't have to upgrade for some time, and I don't feel I can get the performance (especially ISO-wise) out of my 60D that would satisfy me or my needs.

And no, money is not really an issue. Which is also why I want to get the best equipment I can now, while I can afford it and don't have TOO many other financial obligations to worry about. 

Thanks for your time and input.

-Steve


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

Perfect timing! 

Deal: EOS 5D Mark III & EOS 6D Bundles from B&H Photo « Canon Rumors - GOOD UNTIL SEPTEMBER 30th!!!

I am looking at the EOS 6D deal, because I am going to buy my first DSLR by the end of September. This deal came at a perfect time!  I can use that $400 rebate (with AMEX debit card) to use to get this: MeFOTO GlobeTrotter Carbon Fiber Travel Tripod Kit C2350Q2T B&H


----------



## Juga (Jul 5, 2013)

With you being highly interested in sports photography I will suggest the 5D Mark III again. It is a VERY worthy investment and know that you won't be disappointed. I just got my 6D and I love it but I don't do sports and have read/seen several reviews stating that you can count on the 6D getting about 60-70% of the action shots you want to be in focus. However, I haven't read of missed focus issues with the 5DIII yet. I saw your lens collection you posted just a couple weeks ago and looks like you have already increased that significantly. I would say jump in and go 5DIII since it appears you have the funds. Otherwise your funds are welcome to buy me additional lenses...


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you both for the input. I think I've officially decided...I'm getting the Mark III! I can't wait! I just figured...hey, I'm young, I'm looking to get seriously into photography and I have the money to afford it while I don't have many other financial responsibilities. I may as well get the best that I can afford now and rebuild my savings account than keep buying lesser equipment just to upgrade sooner than later and lose money in the long run. 

I'm beyond excited to get this camera. Now...to get it with the 24-105 or just the body only... I feel like the 24-105 would be perfect for "every day" use but it adds a decent amount to the price. I guess technically it's not too bad for a decent range zoom with a constant f/4 right?


----------



## Juga (Jul 5, 2013)

I personally like it...of course it is my ONLY 'L' lens but the fact is that it is only $600 added onto the cost of the camera but I have seen them go on ebay for about 700-850. So if worse comes to worse then you can sell it and add other awesome stuff. Look on B&H because I know they are having a pretty good sale on both the 6D and 5DIII. 

CONGRATS btw! You won't be disappointed with the 5DIII. If I didn't have a wife and three kids I would drop some dime on the 5DIII too.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 6, 2013)

The fact that the lens adds usually about 500-600 dollars onto the kit and sells used for upwards of 800 makes it seem pretty silly to not get a kit to me.  Even if you don't want the thing...

Anyway, some other stuff mentioned in a similar thread that was spot on:

1) Insurance for your equipment
2) Books on anything and everything you don't feel 100% confident about yet.


----------



## Juga (Jul 6, 2013)

Also to add onto about the 24-105. I see that you have a Sigma 24-70 f/2.8. This is just my opinion but I would keep the 24-105 and sell the 24-70 because the 24-70 doesn't have IS where the 24-105 does and covers a great range with a constant f/4 throughout. Personally I would take the better range and IS over only 1 stop of light difference and no IS...especially when talking on a full frame where bumping up the ISO isn't such a big deal like the 60D or any of the Rebels.

OR...

Sell both and get the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC which I have read is a very nice lens.


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I think what I'm going to do is send back the Sigma 24-70 for a refund, as I just recently got it from Amazon, and get the Mark III with the 24-105. I also plan on getting a decent amount of insurance on it because I don't want to risk anything. 

My eyes happened upon the specs of the 1Dx today as well. I never really looked that much into the specs until today. Wow. That camera would be damn perfect for sports (and everything else lol)...if only it didn't cost almost as much as 2 Mark IIIs...


----------



## Juga (Jul 7, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I think what I'm going to do is send back the Sigma 24-70 for a refund, as I just recently got it from Amazon, and get the Mark III with the 24-105. I also plan on getting a decent amount of insurance on it because I don't want to risk anything.
> 
> My eyes happened upon the specs of the 1Dx today as well. I never really looked that much into the specs until today. Wow. That camera would be damn perfect for sports (and everything else lol)...if only it didn't cost almost as much as 2 Mark IIIs...



Same AF system.


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 7, 2013)

Juga said:


> Hof8231 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the input. I think what I'm going to do is send back the Sigma 24-70 for a refund, as I just recently got it from Amazon, and get the Mark III with the 24-105. I also plan on getting a decent amount of insurance on it because I don't want to risk anything.
> ...



Oh, I know, but it seems the dual processors would even further aid in low-light capabilities. And the FPS is ridiculous. Although I'm sure the 5d Mark III will be more than what I need and then some, it just seems like the 1DX is insane in just about every aspect.


----------



## Juga (Jul 8, 2013)

The dual processors and the fact that the MP is lower in the 1DX help its high ISO performance. BE HAPPY WITH THE 5D Mark III!


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha don't worry, I am. Ordered the Mark III (with 24-105), the Canon grip, a 32 GB SanDisk Extreme Compact Flash and a 64 GB SanDisk Extreme SD card. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow. My wallet hurts like hell but I couldn't be happier! lol


----------



## ronlane (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous. Look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try to do you guys proud with my new purchase! I know I'm currently not a professional, so I technically don't need a "professional" camera, but I look at tit this way: I want to seriously get into photography. I want to learn on the best equipment I can afford and equipment I won't need to upgrade any time soon. I can afford it since I don't have all that many financial responsibilities yet and have saved up a good amount of money, so why not? 

That is my justification and I'm sticking to it! lol


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am in absolute love with this camera. Wow. Really enjoy full frame a hell of a lot more than crop.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 15, 2013)

Good choice my friend.


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Good choice my friend.



Thank you! I'm really glad I decided to suck it up and spend the extra money for the 5D rather than the 6D, especially since sport photography is one of the areas I enjoy the most. I don't think the 6D AF system would have cut it, although I think the 5D is smarter than I am so I still have to get used to it lol. The low light performance/high ISO noise is incredible. I was getting faster focusing and less noise with my 5D tonight at outdoor basketball games with ISO 4000+ than I was getting with my 60D at ISO 1600 or so. 

With how incredible the 5D Mark III is, I can't even imagine what the 1Dx is like. I'd imagine it's the camera equivalent of sex


----------



## MarshallG (Jul 23, 2013)

Enjoy. Take lots of pictures. Don't worry if the first 1,000 or 2,000 or 10,000 are bad. Just stick with it and take lots of pictures, and when you don't like a picture, try to figure out what you did wrong. 

I've been having some great photography experiences lately, after taking so many awful pictures. It's like playing a guitar, practice, practice, practice. Lucky for us it's not like film anymore.

Every bad picture you take is an opportunity to figure out how to get a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

